# Micah 7:8-9: Gutsy Guilt?



## Puritanhead (Jan 22, 2006)

I have been continually examining Micah chapter seven, particularly Micah 7:8-9. I have looked at John Piper's exegesis of this passage in a book, and he calls it _gutsy guilt_ which I found interesting. I would be interested to see how exegetes here would encapsulate this verse. What of the irony of bearing God's indignation, and than the plea that God would _execute justice for me_?



> Do not rejoice over me, my enemy;
> When I fall, I will arise;
> When I sit in darkness,
> The LORD will be a light to me.
> ...



[Edited on 1-23-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 23, 2006)

Ryan, by coincidence I was working out Micah in the Hebrew this afternoon before I saw your post. I love that passage: I'm miserable and deserve chastening. But I'm with God and He prevails. Gutsy Guilt is indeed a wonderful description.

Vic


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 23, 2006)

"How was Micah's Guilt Gutsy?" (pp. 43-44 Acrobat File)

John Piper explains:


> But I said that this text describes gutsy guilt. Astonishingly, in all his contrition and gloom under God´s anger, Micah gets in the face of his enemy and says, "œRejoice not over me, O my enemy; when I fall, I shall rise." The enemy is rubbing it in. The enemy is saying that the sin of Micah cuts him off from his God. The enemy is lying and trying to make Micah hopeless. This is a major battle against Micah´s joy in God. And Micah fights well"”he preaches the gospel of justification by faith. He gives us an example of how to fight for joy with the weapon of the gospel.
> 
> He says, "œWhen I sit in darkness, the LORD will be a light to me." Remember, this darkness is the Lord´s discipline. God´s indignation burns. And in the midst of the darkness imposed by God, Micah says, "œGod will be my light." He counts on God´s light in the darkness that God himself has sent. That is gutsy. That is what we must learn to do in our darkness"”even the darkness we have brought on ourselves because of our sin. Yes, I am under the gloom of failure. Yes, God has
> put me here in his displeasure. But no, I am not abandoned, and God is not against me. He is for me. Even in the darkness that he imposes, he will sustain me. He will not let me go. Though he slay me, he will save me. We must learn to preach to ourselves like this in our fight for joy.
> ...



Piper, John. _When I Don't Desire God_, pp. 88-90.

I have the print copy, but the book is online at Desiring-God.Org as well.

[Edited on 1-23-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------

